# Efke IR 820 recommended chemistry?



## robertojoven (May 16, 2010)

I have usually processed my Efke IR820 in the school's chemistry but due to an issue with fixer being put in the developer bottle (third time I've heard of this sort of thing happening), I am going to develop it with my own fixer/developer.

I have D76 and Kodafix (which I believe has a hardener) and was wondering if this will yield positive results. 

Any other input on developers/fixers appreciated.


----------



## compur (May 17, 2010)

D76 & Kodafix are basically the standards by which all such chemistry is 
judged so I wouldn't hesitate to use them.

There are many B&W developers, each with their own characteristics  and
this is one of the things that makes B&W processing so interesting  and
creative. 

If you wish to learn more about darkroom chemistry in general and the 
advantages and/or disadvantages of various types I recommend the
books _The Darkroom Cookbook _and _The Film Developing Cookbook_, both by 
Steve Anchell.

A good summary of "developer science" can be found here:
Developer Science


----------



## Danny_Dulieu (Jul 2, 2010)

you can use D76 with EKFE IR films. I have done this and it worked fine. But the best results (I mean my wanted IR effect with dark sky and white leaves) was optained using Ilford Microphen.


----------

